#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Original Aussies aged to 65,000 years

## David48atTD

.
Indigenous rock shelter in Top End pushes Australia's human history back to 65,000 years

 *New excavations of a rock shelter near Kakadu National Park indicate  humans reached Australia at least 65,000 years* 
*ago  up to 18,000 years  earlier than archaeologists previously thought.


* *Key points*Date of site near Kakadu has been debated for nearly 30 yearsPrior to this study many archaeologists believed humans arrived in Australia between 47,000 - 50,000 years agoExcavation  found a wealth of artefacts including ground-edge axes, grindstones,  flints and ochre as well as evidence of fireplaces right through the  siteMany scientists already accepted that the shelter, called Madjedbebe, was home to the earliest evidence of humans in Australia.
But  now, sophisticated dating of sediments at the site confirms it is one  of the most significant cultural and archaeological sites in the world. Rest of the story here
If you are a bit of an archaeologist it's an interesting read

----------


## chassamui

Oz is a fascinating country, both historically and as a relatively new country. Not content with having more unique indigenous species of animal than anywhere else in the world, if you leave the 'modern' settlers alone for just a few centuries, they come up with something as inexplicable as 'Aussie Rules'. A unique game where there are, apparently, no rules.

I had encountered a few in my travels, but the profusion in SE Asia has demonstrated just how few of them give a fuck about anything. The ability to not get excited about almost everything, is a trait I admire immensely.

It was here in Thailand that I picked up my favorite Aussie phrase, which demonstrates their spirit of adventure. Make a travel suggestion to any Australian and his answer is likely to be, 'Fuck it, why not'.

Australians, gotta love 'em.  :Smile:

----------


## moose65

65000 years and they couldn't even invent a stick that would stay away when you chucked it away !

and they correct way to say " fuck it, why not"  is "Hold my beer and watch this shit " this is usually rapidly followed by "OOPS!"

----------


## VocalNeal

No worries, she'll be right?

Fix it or Fuck it

----------


## thaimeme

> Oz is a fascinating country, both historically and as a relatively new country. Not content with having more unique indigenous species of animal than anywhere else in the world, if you leave the 'modern' settlers alone for just a few centuries, they come up with something as inexplicable as 'Aussie Rules'. A unique game where there are, apparently, no rules.
> 
> I had encountered a few in my travels, but the profusion in SE Asia has demonstrated just how few of them give a fuck about anything. The ability to not get excited about almost everything, is a trait I admire immensely.
> 
> It was here in Thailand that I picked up my favorite Aussie phrase, which demonstrates their spirit of adventure. Make a travel suggestion to any Australian and his answer is likely to be, 'Fuck it, why not'.
> 
> Australians, gotta love 'em.



New country?

----------


## chassamui

> New country?


Since it was colonized by the British as a penal colony dipshit.
You understand perfectly well what the term means in this context so just fuck off Jeffrey

----------


## Looper

It is interesting that whole branch of human diaspora could have evolved isolated for such a long time.

I am not familiar with the timelines of the American/South American branch but I don't think it is that long.

----------


## Luigi

Thought that Tezza's tache must be at least 70,000.


For anyone interested in such things, this is a brilliant 5 part BBC series on how humans rose up and spread out across the World. 

The Incredible Human Journey (TV Series 2009? ) - IMDb



https://thepiratebay.org/search/the%...journey/0/99/0

----------


## Luigi

Looks like this was a 3 part kinda follow up. Origin of us.

BBC Two - Origins of Us

will have to download it.

----------


## chassamui

Anthropologists keep making new discoveries and hypothesising different outcomes. Native American peoples are believed now, to have crossed the Bering Straits land bridge and spread into both modern day US, and down to South America.
If you look at contemporary diaspora, you will notice it is driven by a desire for better resources and conditions to improve their lifestyle. The same drivers would have motivated people throughout human history.

The conditions in Northern Australia today can easily be described as less than hospitable. Imagine what it was like for ancient explorers. Perhaps this is why so many unique indigenous species of animal developed undisturbed for so long.

----------


## mudcrab

> Anthropologists keep making new discoveries and hypothesising different outcomes. Native American peoples are believed now, to have crossed the Bering Straits land bridge and spread into both modern day US, and down to South America.
> If you look at contemporary diaspora, you will notice it is driven by a desire for better resources and conditions to improve their lifestyle. The same drivers would have motivated people throughout human history.
> 
> The conditions in Northern Australia today can easily be described as less than hospitable. Imagine what it was like for ancient explorers. Perhaps this is why so many unique indigenous species of animal developed undisturbed for so long.


I've lived in Northern Australia most of my life. Seems pretty hospitable to me.

The only annoying part is that history has proven that the current bunch of blackfellas have bee here for around 10,000 years, but have the nerve to claim 50,60 or even 80,000 years, The fact is they colonised the place the same as the Poms except they managed to wipe out ALL of the indigenous people at the time.

 I knew both Gallarwuy Yunupingu and his late brother Mandaway from Yothu Yindi in Nhulunbuy who cautioned about the Balanda way in his song 'Treaty'. Balanda is dutch indonesian who they were trading with 400 years ago for beche de mer, or sea slugs as we call them,.......they haven't been here for 80,000 years....but hey if there is a dollar in it....that's the Aussie bludging way these days.
Look at the wild dogs in Myanmar....spitting image of dingoes including the white tip to the tail, came to Oz with the blackfellas.

----------


## David48atTD

^  He was amazing ... tribute to him here ... https://teakdoor.com/famous-threads/2...ml#post3594522

----------

